# FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p11 - ezjail-admin - Jail not loading maiad_enable="YES" on start; only manual start.



## StreetDancer (May 8, 2022)

Hey everyone!

I have a Mail Server Jail that uses dovecot, postfix and maia (security/maia); dovecot and postfix start automatically when the jail starts or restarts; it's maiad that does not. I have to manually do:


```
# service maiad start
```

(and then it loads fine and my mail server configuration loads perfect).

*Here is my /etc/rc.conf for the Jail: *


```
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
syslogd_flags="-ss"
sendmail_enable="NO"
sendmail_submit_enable="NO"
sendmail_outbound_enable="NO"
sendmail_msp_queue_enable="NO"
maiad_enable="YES"
postfix_enable="YES"
dovecot_enable="YES"
clamav_freshclam_enable="YES"
clamav_clamd_enable="YES"
hostname="mail.domain.tld"
defaultrouter="IP"

# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
zfs_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="NO"
apache24_enable="YES"
named_enable="NO"
php_fpm_enable="YES"
```

Thank you in advance and for this Open Source Operating System, Our Forums and this Great Community!

Best Regards,

Brandon


----------

